# Grunting



## dsmith06351 (Sep 24, 2008)

Can anyone help? The patient came in for difficulty breathing, the doctor wrote the diagnosis as grunting, does anyone know of a ICD-9 code that will work?

Thanks

Denise


----------



## bpross10 (Sep 24, 2008)

If nothing else, use your presenting problems. I had to do this today on a hospital patient!

Barb


----------

